# Dropdown mit on change



## BAVAGLINO (30. Dez 2007)

Hallo zusammen. 

Ich habe eine Problem wo Ihr mir vielleicht helfen könnt.

Ich habe folgendes Script im Head:


```
<script type="text/javascript">
  <!--
function CheckAuswahlKalender(strText) {

var objVis0 = document.getElementById("KalenderEingabemaske0");
objVis0.style.display = (strText.match(/(1|2)/i)) ? 'none' : 'table';
var objVis1 = document.getElementById("KalenderEingabemaske1");
objVis1.style.display = (strText.match(/(0|2)/i)) ? 'none' : 'table';
var objVis2 = document.getElementById("KalenderEingabemaske2");
objVis2.style.display = (strText.match(/(0|1)/i)) ? 'none' : 'table';

}
 //-->
</script>
```

Dann im Body ein DropDown:


```
<select name="kalender" id="kalender" onchange="CheckAuswahlKalender(this[this.selectedIndex].value);">
<option value="0">Maske 0</option>
<option value="1">Maske 1</option>
<option value="2">Maske 2</option>
</select>
```

Und 3 div mit jeweils steigender id endziffer:

```
<div id="KalenderEingabemaske0" style="display: table;" class="eingabemaske">maske0</div>
```


```
<div id="KalenderEingabemaske1" style="display: none;" class="eingabemaske">maske1</div>
```


```
<div id="KalenderEingabemaske2" style="display: none;" class="eingabemaske">maske2</div>
```

Lade ich die seite wird mir das drop down und das div0 angezeigt, ändere ich im dropdown den wert, verschwinden die nicht ausgewählten div und es erscheint das gewählte div.

Funktioniert in Safari, Firefox aber im Internet Explorer funktioniert es nicht. 

Was kann ich anders machen damit es auch dort funktioniert?

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## dieta (30. Dez 2007)

*JAVA ist NICHT JavaScript!*

FAQ: Java ist nicht JAvaScript!


----------



## BAVAGLINO (30. Dez 2007)

okok,   

ich dachte ich bin hier richtig. danke für die info, suche mir ein javascript forum. 

frohes neues...


----------

